# Tried my 1st handgun (XD9) + Questions



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

I've shot rifles/shotguns before on an infrequent basis when I go out of state to hunt. However, since I live in an area where indoor ranges are more abundant, and because I want to train for a career in law enforcement, I want to get a pistol.

Tried the 9mm XD at the range and had a blast. It felt more comfortable than the glock 17 on initial impressions, but I wish the grip was a little smaller. As I've heard many new shooters do, I shot left and a little low but was getting a little better after about 80 rounds.

I shot everywhere from 10ft to 75ft with no real rapid firing (which I should have tried more). Towards the end I was able to plug about 3 out of 5 shots into the silhouette's head at 75 feet. Once I try out a Glock or Beretta PX4 I'll decide which one I want to get, but I had a couple questions.

1- I've heard the finish on the slide wears out earlier than other pistols, causing rust. I don't mind if my gun looks like hell as long as it doesn't rust and perform poorly.

2- I've also heard a couple complaints about the rear grip safety during rapid fire. I shot fairly quick a couple of times with no trouble, but since I'm new I can't go too quick with any degree of accuracy/control. Just wanted to see if other people had this problem.

3- Is there a difference besides barrel length on the tactical 5 inch versus the 4 inch service model. And is this extra inch worth it? I will not be doing concealed carry as it is illegal where I live, so I don't need to be super small. I just wanted a good introductory pistol that I could hold on to even as I purchase others later on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The finish on the XDs are better - there used to be rusting issues in the past - they now have melonite finishing on the slides. That issue has been resolved.

As for barrel length - technically, that 1 inch may not matter much. But in real world use it can. Remember - U will get the longer sight radius with the longer barrel. That extra inch can make the gun seem more accurate. You also get a tiny bit more velocity from the longer barrel.

If it's not a carry gun, I always like a longer barrel/slide (within reason - the Glock 17L's slide is too long and the weapon isn't balanced as well as the Glock 34's slide).

If you do not plan on carrying it - I'd get the 5" barrel version (the tactical version). It will probably shoot better for you.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*best*

TDIllni: Sir; the 'Shipwreck' covered rust and the "best" answer for barrels. 
Consider this. As a new shooter with little background [nothing I ever say should be misconstrued to mean condescending , or looking down a nose]
Sir; your equipment should fit you. At the new position of shooting, many exciting things are happening. :smt023 Many more learned experiences will follow:smt033
Spend more time exploring for yourself, letting a 'good buddy' from the range direct you with his her particular bias at this point is a waste. Gun shop info. falls into on basic deposition; "get the MONEY". Listen filter and keep your wallet in your pocket.
Sir; there is a 'lady' here "SuckLead" that I would buy from. [I've never met her] My favorite 'gun money taker] I'll see her today. I value the thinking and experiences that both have. I doubt they know each other and it doesn't matter. 
What matters is experiencing as much as you possible can. Read ask [here] and filter. We each have our own "best"
I shoot Glock's my shooting buddy shoot XD's; I shoot single action's, hunt only with a handgun. Each unit that I have; has a particular place and function, They are tools that must fit the application for the intended purpose. 
Sir; I care about the growth of my shooting friends and the ones that they bring along. At our level it all about :smt033:smt023 :smt109
Following up will be some of the brightest thinking and good sense.
Good enjoyment for your future.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The finish on the XDs are better - there used to be rusting issues in the past - they now have melonite finishing on the slides. That issue has been resolved.
> 
> As for barrel length - technically, that 1 inch may not matter much. But in real world use it can. Remember - U will get the longer sight radius with the longer barrel. That extra inch can make the gun seem more accurate. You also get a tiny bit more velocity from the longer barrel.
> 
> ...


+1 Shipwreck.

I bought the 4", just because I thought the 5" looked funny... hahaha, and I do, on occassion carry the 4" when I'm wering a jacket. The 5" would be too long.


----------

